# Easter Ham first time started 2/28/18 Finished 3/31/18



## tropics (Mar 2, 2018)

Made 2 gals of Pops brine injected the ham all around,put it into a container added the rest of the brine.Now we wait 3 weeks before we smoke it.






Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 2, 2018)

Nice . Watching .


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2018)

Bet it's gonna be good!
Al


----------



## tropics (Mar 26, 2018)

Pulled the Ham out of the brine this morning,rinsed with cold water cut 2 small pieces for a fry test,tasted great to me an my wife.Almost forgot the sliced pic LOL





Here is the Ham





Now it should be tied & smoked I hope for Wednesday 
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2018)

Nice Start Richie!!:)
Now lets get that Baby Smoked.

Be Back for the Grand Finale!!!

Bear


----------



## tropics (Apr 1, 2018)

Well I screwed up and didn't order net bags for my Easter Ham
Trussing is not one of my better abilities LOL so what to do
Make a Net





Netting Ham





Smoked for 12 hrs to an IT of 165°F Cob & Alder Pellets





Sliced





Thanks again to Pops the low salt was a hit with my family an friends
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 1, 2018)

Looks Great from here, my Brother!!:)

I could eat some of that right now!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Apr 1, 2018)

Brother John Thank You and may you and Mrs Bear have a Happy Easter
Richie


----------



## lemans (Apr 1, 2018)

You hit the bullseye with that beauty. Point to ya brother


----------



## tropics (Apr 1, 2018)

lemans said:


> You hit the bullseye with that beauty. Point to ya brother



Thanks bud I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 1, 2018)

Again nice job . Took the cure real nice . Time to start another .


----------



## tropics (Apr 1, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Again nice job . Took the cure real nice . Time to start another .



I froze a good size piece for another meal,it takes awhile for me to tie them nets LOL
Richie


----------



## idahopz (Apr 1, 2018)

That looks great Richie!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 1, 2018)

Nice ham Richie! I love ham!


----------



## tropics (Apr 1, 2018)

idahopz said:


> That looks great Richie!



Pete thanks it looks better on the Platter Thanks for the like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Apr 1, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Nice ham Richie! I love ham!



Indaswamp Thank you and thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 1, 2018)

Beautiful ham Richie.  Happy Easter


----------



## tropics (Apr 2, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Beautiful ham Richie.  Happy Easter



Adam Thanks did you make a post for your Ham other then the one from 2 weeks ago? Thanks for the Like I appreciate it.
Richie


----------

